# Reformed Periodicals



## Peter (Jan 7, 2006)

What are some good Reformed magazines and journals.

Andrew posted this in another thread:


> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> My magazine reading list has gone from _Christianity Today_ to _Reformation Today_ to _World_ to _Modern Reformation_ to _Christian History_ to reading news items that are 100+ years old in the _Southern Presbyterian Review_.
> 
> I find more profit for today in reading about _Christianity Yesterday_.
> ...



I just got the Banner of Sovereign Grace Truth (HNRC) and like it. It has good articles on practical reformed theology, such as the series Beeke started on Satan which has its inspiration in Brook's "Precious Remedies". I have one issue of the FP Mag & their young peoples mag and they are good too. The RP Witness is mostly denominational news and perhaps one good article by Gordon Keddie.

edit: I prefer the BSGT & the FP Mag to the RP Witness but it's good to be informed about what's happening in my church, and its not free, its provided by my congregation.

[Edited on 4-29-2006 by Peter]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 7, 2006)

The Confessional Presbyterian


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 7, 2006)

Free Grace Broadcaster by MT Zion


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> The Confessional Presbyterian



http://www.cpjournal.com
Good stuff planned for 2006; get your 2005 issue now!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 7, 2006)

_Christianity Yesterday_

_The Outlook_

[Edited on 1-8-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Robin (Jan 7, 2006)

Modern Reformation magazine!

http://www.modernreformation.org/

Robin


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Modern Reformation magazine!
> 
> http://www.modernreformation.org/
> ...



Along with Mod Ref you might enjoy _EVANGELIUM_ a small quarterly magazine published by the seminary. The articles are brief but substantive. We send it to about 10,000+ people. 

Order it at the sem website: http://www.wscal.edu/publications/index.php

You can see sample essays at: http://www.wscal.edu/faculty/wscwritings/index.php

(more to come)

rsc


----------



## AdamM (Jan 8, 2006)

Nicotine Theological Journal (4 issues per year)


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 8, 2006)

Perhaps we should start a periodical called _ Christianity Tomorrow _ with an emphasis on currect trends and how to apply Reformed theology to the new heresies that continually rise up. Kind of a watchdog magazine. Who knows.... Someone may read it and be prepared.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 29, 2006)

_Christian Renewal_. They are just getting a website up... A lot of their news is in the Dutch Reformed community, but I learned about them when they did an article a few years ago on my former pastor and church, which started in the 70s as Foursquare (!!) and which the pastor Paul Viggiano took from Reformed friendly to OPC.


----------



## Casey (Apr 29, 2006)

*The Outlook*, which seems to primarily carry articles by our Dutch brethren (often articles by Mid-America Reformed Seminary professors, such as Venema and Kloosterman). The website includes past articles that may be of interest (including one of a series on paedocommunion).

*Mars Hill Audio Journal*, which seeks to engage our culture (broadly speaking!) from a Reformed Christian perspective. I've subscribed to this and just ordered 3 back issues--good stuff! (See this thread.)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> Perhaps we should start a periodical called _ Christianity Tomorrow _ with an emphasis on currect trends and how to apply Reformed theology to the new heresies that continually rise up. Kind of a watchdog magazine. Who knows.... Someone may read it and be prepared.



I LOVE that idea!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AdamM_
> Nicotine Theological Journal (4 issues per year)



I'd like to starting read this.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 7, 2006)

The Presbyterian Reformed Magazine


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaybird0827_
> The Presbyterian Reformed Magazine



Yes!  Thanks, Jay, it appears that my earlier link to this magazine was outdated.


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 7, 2006)

> Perhaps we should start a periodical called Christianity Tomorrow with an emphasis on currect trends and how to apply Reformed theology to the new heresies that continually rise up



The very concept of *tomorrow* is postmillennial. Good idea.


----------

